# job in dubai no degree



## abdi1212 (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi I'm a us citizen male born and raised , looking to move to dubai on a company visa . Is there any way to get a good job in dubai without a degree. I am 19 years old college student and have 3 years of admin experience under my belt


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

Without a degree yes....


----------



## abdi1212 (Jun 22, 2013)

Can u give me a little bit more insight or at least places to start applying at . Thanks .


----------



## ACertainRomance (Jun 21, 2013)

thats a difficult answer to give, for me i started looking at IT jobs and then one came up based in Dubai so i kinda got lucky with the timing..... 

i would probably suggest a bit of googling about and try the major job agencies as well. Always well worth checking the big companies that are based out of dubai as well...

plus, ive only been a member of this forum for about 2 minutes so i'm sure a more seasoned member will be along with better advice... it is worth bearing in mind though that its currently just after 2am in Dubai right now...


----------



## abdi1212 (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh ok thanks for the help.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

abdi1212 said:


> Hi I'm a us citizen male born and raised , looking to move to dubai on a company visa . Is there any way to get a good job in dubai without a degree. I am 19 years old college student and have 3 years of admin experience under my belt


Probably you'll find any admin jobs in Dubai will be pretty low paid for what your needs maybe. You're up against many expats from Asia who typically carry out these roles for a lower basic.

Perhaps get the role you want in a US company and work on getting a secondment out to the Gulf. Less risk and more security. My over 20 years experience in the region is that career progression for expats is minimal and if you can be replaced by somebody with similar expertise/capabilities at a lower package you will be. Having said that go with the flow and you'll be rewarded with great life experiences and get to work in one of the most interesting environments on the planet. Unfortunately the streets are not paved with gold though.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Get your degree, is the only advice I would offer you, you might luck out and get a decent package out here (emphasis on the might). But that would entail, you effectively giving up on your studies, unless you plan on finishing up via distance learning etc. Sooner rather than later you are going to hit a wall and not be able to progress without that piece of paper, (luck might play a role and you might progress in your career, it's been known to happen, especially here), but then you would be far too reliant on just this part of the world, and options would be limited due to the no degree aspect... 

There are universities here, but compared to the U.S (and I don't know which college you are attending at the moment), in general, save a few (which are extremely expensive), you will not get the same quality or reputation associated...


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree on the above, get a degree, more years' experience, and then try again. To move here as young as you are and with only admin experience will mean that you will only get a low paid admin job and believe me, life will be no fun. You will suffer to make ends meet.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The problem you have in all honesty, is not the lack of degree, it is your age.

I know plenty of guys in managerial posts without degrees, but all of them have many years of experience


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Ogri750 said:


> The problem you have in all honesty, is not the lack of degree, it is your age.
> 
> I know plenty of guys in managerial posts without degrees, but all of them have many years of experience


Spot on!!


----------



## julian123 (Apr 11, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Spot on!!


But to gain that experience you've got to start somewhere! And 19 is a perfect age to start!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

julian123 said:


> But to gain that experience you've got to start somewhere! And 19 is a perfect age to start!


Agreed - but you need a lucky break.

I was transfered by my UK company to Saudi Arabia when i was just 23 years old.
It was a great experience for me and really allowed my career to spring forward.

Having said that it might be a bit tricky to get that sort of break at 19 - unless you have some very unique and special skill that an employer is looking for.

Best of luck to the OP!

Cheers
Steve


----------



## julian123 (Apr 11, 2013)

Stevesolar said:


> Agreed - but you need a lucky break.
> 
> I was transfered by my UK company to Saudi Arabia when i was just 23 years old.
> It was a great experience for me and really allowed my career to spring forward.
> ...


True! I started at 19 turning 21 soon but I give it 4 more years and il be we're I want to be career wise, but yes you need that lucky break


----------

